# The Ideal Mate (In a superficial sense)



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Curious; I wonder if there is a common trend amongst INTJs when it comes to features that they find attractive. There is definitely a trend when it comes to fashion, hobbies, and so on so why not about the appearance of a potential mate?

Thread guidelines:

- This is an actual conversation. This not just an eyecandy thread.
- No, you cannot post pictures of other forum members or people you know.
- Pictures posted are for example only. Keep it classy. Nothing that you wouldn't see on a billboard or a shopping mall. Also stay away from sexually suggestive and sexually explicit media.
- Sorry to be exclusive but INTJs only unless you want to discus INTJ specific preferences please. Other types are welcome to have their own threads of this nature.

===================================

Diana Menezes

  
  


Barbara Herrera

  
  


Sophia Bush

  
  


Sorry about the brunette/latina bias. That's what came up from the top of my head... but yes. This is difinitely the idea.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I like redheads too...

Susan Coffey


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Dr. Spencer Reid (Matthew Gray Gubler)










Nerd glasses FTW!














































Wait, how'd that get in there? :crazy:

Bonus video!:





Too cute...


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

And the oh-so-tasty Cillian Murphy:






















































Nerd glasses yet again...


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

And let's not forget the ever fabulous David Tennant:










More nerd glasses FTW!




























Kilts...mmm...

I think if we've learned anything here today it's that I have a taste for slender men who wear nerd glasses...and who also occasionally look like women :









David Tennant as a not-so-hot woman









Cillian Murphy as a decent-looking woman









What Matthew Gray Gubler has to say about about himself.


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

no wil wheaton?


----------



## Synestheme (Jul 20, 2010)

@tooboku Maybe it's a straight guy thing but I never understood what the big deal was with this kind of girls. They're cute but they don't have any remarkable facial feature in particular, and all look the same while never looking the same way in two photos. I wouldn't recognize these ones or any of the dozens of starlettes that look like them if I were to cross them in the street.
Not passing judgements or anything, I just don't get it :mellow:

Now the one posted by @L'Empereur is something else, first thing that jumped to my eyes was her jaw and chin (who is she btw?).
So to answer the thread question, I guess my preferences are somewhat unusual/remarkable faces.

A few pictures to illustrate (and because really that's the only purpose of this thread) :




































































































Devon Aoki is no stranger to the INTJ death stare










I don't know which is the more stunning, the girl or the picture. Both make my jaw drops :


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Mydriase said:


>


I wish I could pull off the dark-haired tattooed retro pinup look. I think it's intriguing because you normally associate tattoos with counter-culture rebels, but this is the one style you see tattoos in where they look...I'm not sure if sophisticated is the right word, but it's the closest thing I can think of. That and old circus sideshow photos, where there's an exotic mystique to them.

Speaking of tattoos...









Travis Barker









Eminem, Davey Havok

Oh, and piercings are nice, too. :happy:


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


>


Damn straight!


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

Superficially speaking, they have to have most of their teeth, be well kept, and clean. Though if those were my only mate requirements I'd sure be in a lot of flippin trouble.


----------



## sherkanner (Nov 19, 2010)

tooboku said:


> I like redheads too...
> 
> Susan Coffey


Never heard of her before.

Otherwise, I would go for Simone Simons ^^
Simone Simons - Official Website


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

Mydriase said:


> Now the one posted by @L'Empereur is something else, first thing that jumped to my eyes was her jaw and chin (who is she btw?).


That's Sasha Grey.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Mydriase said:


> @tooboku Maybe it's a straight guy thing but I never understood what the big deal was with this kind of girls. They're cute but they don't have any remarkable facial feature in particular, and all look the same while never looking the same way in two photos. I wouldn't recognize these ones or any of the dozens of starlettes that look like them if I were to cross them in the street.
> Not passing judgements or anything, I just don't get it :mellow:
> 
> Now the one posted by @L'Empereur is something else, first thing that jumped to my eyes was her jaw and chin (who is she btw?).


That would be Sasha Grey in L'Empereur's post. She's been in everything from Vogue to the dirtiest porn you can ever imagine. She's a lot of people's mate. Ideal mate too.

As per personal taste, there are a couple you've posted that I would agree with (2nd, 3rd, 7th, 11th, 13th). There is of course the symmetry aspect but my preferences have a lot more to do with poise. I'm totally about the sultry look in combination with cute mannerisms. I like cute too but I like girls that look like they're impossible to impress and like to dress like ENTJs. Think Seven of Nine from Voyager or T'Pol from Enterprise. Although I do find Audrey Hepburn attractive (I don't think any straight guy wouldn't), she's more the opposite - cute with sultry mannerisms. She definitely has that poise though.

In terms of outstanding features, I like eyes and lips. Although interesting features are nice, I figure after a while the novelty will wear off. My own face is pretty much standard and low profile anyway. I lack a lot of the features that most Filipino guys have. I have a higher bridge, narrower nose, and a more square face than most of my countrymen. Even if Filipinos don't look homogeneous, I'm kind of a swamp mix of the Northern island with a little more Spanish and a touch of Chinese. It's easier to fake certain things with makeup if you have a pretty "boring" face to begin with, hence you comments about not looking the same in different photos.

How this translates into selecting superficial features in a mate is that you might be genetically predispositioned to look for someone with similar features as yourself. Your ancestry have generally found certain things attractive and passed those things on to you. Both my parents come from families that have been a little more well off, especially in the past. They would have been the equivalent to landed gentry if that existed in the Philippines, especially my Dad's side. Hence, this may be why I look for the poise; the whole "cultured" deal. Of course, if you know me I'm anything but refined. lol.

In terms of not getting it. I consider this a fair comment as there is nothing, absolutely nothing I know about how girls would choose a guy based on looks. I would be a little more successful if I knew that.


----------



## femalegamer (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmm, physical appearence...

Tall, lean muscle, dark long (clean) hair, blue eyes...


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

femalegamer said:


> Hmm, physical appearence...
> 
> Tall, lean muscle, dark long (clean) hair, blue eyes...


Definitely! You just can't beat long hair on a guy. Mmm...


----------



## Synestheme (Jul 20, 2010)

tooboku said:


> Think Seven of Nine from Voyager or T'Pol from Enterprise.


At the risk of getting lynched for saying this here, I've never seen Star Trek and don't care about it, so the comparison is lost on me.



> How this translates into selecting superficial features in a mate is that you might be genetically predispositioned to look for someone with similar features as yourself. Your ancestry have generally found certain things attractive and passed those things on to you. Both my parents come from families that have been a little more well off, especially in the past. They would have been the equivalent to landed gentry if that existed in the Philippines, especially my Dad's side. Hence, this may be why I look for the poise; the whole "cultured" deal. Of course, if you know me I'm anything but refined. lol.


It's funny that you brought genetics into the discussion, as I've been thinking about it lately. I noticed that other lesbians as well as myself were far less inclined to date people similar to us or even just from the same ethnicity than straight people are - not as in we specifically go for different people, we just don't care as much as straight people do. My family tree is deeply rooted in the north of France/Belgium/used-to-be-Flanders area and I look stereotypically Flemish, yet the pictures I posted were the ones who stand out the most to me in my pictures folder and none of them "match" ; and even though I posted a majority of pictures of white people, I don't have any preference for them.
I've seen someone on a blog say that since our sexual drive isn't related to subconscious reproductive needs, that part may just fly over our heads and we just go for whatever we find to be aesthetically pleasing. Seems to me it's a theory worth digging.



> In terms of not getting it. I consider this a fair comment as there is nothing, absolutely nothing I know about how girls would choose a guy based on looks.


That makes two of us :tongue:

(I'm trying to balance the words/pictures ratio in here so that we don't get accused of being promiscuous deviants again)


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Tall, athletic, medium to long black hair, no visible tattoos,
Eye and skin color is not an issue though it would take some getting used to blue skin and red eyes. :tongue:
P.S. Apparently something in my genes has made me lose interest if the waist/hip ratio gets too high.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I approve of this thread. :tongue:


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

I think this is just a series of pictures of people generally thought of as 'attractive'. None of them are really exclusive to INTJs.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

tooboku said:


> Yes. This is just an excuse to post pictures of half naked women.


Edit -- Thread is reopened due to the sincere curiosity of some of those on the forum, but moved to s&r due to the aforementioned nature of some of the photos, and the encouragement of such.
Please don't post actual nudity.


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay!



















(David Krumholtz)


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm... I see a lot of dark, lean men with long hair and angular faces.

I almost feel like proposing a hypothesis here.

Not enough examples yet though...

Keep 'em coming. Especially you guys 

Would anyone like to provide an opinion on this guy?

Jon Kortajarena

  
  

=============

There's also a lot of Summer Glau love from INTJs. I really like her but it seems she's an acquired taste to some people.

  
  


There is also a lot of appreiation for Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

@Napoleptic, heyyyy....wanna share Cillian and Mr. Tennant? You can keep Travis Barker, Eminem, and Davey Havok though :tongue:

@tooboku, you have just introduced me to the redhead love of my life. Thank you.









Dark hair, awesome cheekbones, athletic looking, tall. Slightly androgynous is nice too.
Hello, Mr. Peter Murphy.









And this mofo.


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Promethea said:


> but moved to s&r due to the aforementioned nature of some of the photos


 Eh, I think the fact that it's supposed to be INTJ exclusive outweighs the nature of the photos on a "which forum it should be in" basis, kind of redundant to move it here if the thread is only for one of the sixteen types, unless every type is now invited to participate.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

My INTJ ex liked Jennifer Connelly. That's all I know. 










I don't think he would have liked that pose though. And I know he wasn't into superficial _at all._ But he was of a different breed I think. 

Btw, this thread has helped shed a whole new light on the INTJ. Most interesting.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SullenAesir said:


> Eh, I think the fact that it's supposed to be INTJ exclusive outweighs the nature of the photos on a "which forum it should be in" basis, kind of redundant to move it here if the thread is only for one of the sixteen types, unless every type is now invited to participate.


It already has an INTJ overtone (mostly contributing) and doesn't really make too much sense since what you find physically pleasing has nothing to do with MBTI type. It seems like it should be in the Spam section of anything.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

SullenAesir said:


> Eh, I think the fact that it's supposed to be INTJ exclusive outweighs the nature of the photos on a "which forum it should be in" basis, kind of redundant to move it here if the thread is only for one of the sixteen types, unless every type is now invited to participate.


I'm not renegotiating the placement of this thread. It had been closed at first. If you ever have anymore suggestions for mods, pm them.



[Rule] 14. No Public Questionings of Decisions Made By Staff (Do It Privately)
There will be no public questioning of the decisions made by the staff. This applies to all, including the staff. Should somebody take issue with the decision of a moderator, it should be discussed privately with somebody of the administration so that action can be taken. We added this rule due to the difficulty in resolving an issue when it's publicly posted in the open forum for all to reply. Issues should be resolved by the parties involved, not the entirety of the community.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

CarenRose said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However did I forget Charlie Eppes? <3

Brains > looks any day of the week, but with Drs. Reid and Eppes (I don't recall, is he a doctor or not?) you get both. *drool*


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Claire Forlani

Theres just something about her, does not matter what movie or picture. She always catching my eyes.

Claire Forlani - Google Search

I rather see picture of people not posing to be able to see their true beauty.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes. Claire Forlani. Her face has some really strong lines.



Old school...


Julie Andrews
  
  

Nichelle Nichols
  
  

Yvonne Craig


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting.

I love the fact that INTJs, just like myself, aren't into the cutesy, doe-eyed look.

Which I figured, but it had never really been confirmed until now.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

@L'Empereur I know that you listen to quite a bit of music, but do you know that Sasha Gray makes her own music as well? The band name is Atelecine, if you are interested.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

antiant said:


> @L'Empereur I know that you listen to quite a bit of music, but do you know that Sasha Gray makes her own music as well? The band name is Atelecine, if you are interested.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Monte said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I love the fact that INTJs, just like myself, aren't into the cutesy, doe-eyed look.
> 
> Which I figured, but it had never really been confirmed until now.


Well... it's not confirmed yet. We're still a very small smaple here and y'alls gotta post more pictures! There are deviants from this too. Like, if given the chance, I wouldn't even think twice about spawning with Hayley Williams. Then again, her cute thing has a lot to do with her personality. She's still only in her early 20's too so she's still got some of that baby fat. I've seen her in some more fashionie pictures and she has some relatively strong lines too. She has a well pronounced chin.

Hayley Williams
  
  
Hayley Williams Fashion | Hayley from Paramore's clothes, hair, makeup, & style




antiant said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=10027" target="_blank">L'Empereur</a></i></span> I know that you listen to quite a bit of music, but do you know that Sasha Gray makes her own music as well? The band name is Atelecine, if you are interested.







Is there anything she doesn't do? ^_^


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Trying to tineye this but couldn't get anything...

This page has a lot of good ones though 
Íîâîãîäíèé óëîâ èç ñîöñåòåé (110 ôîòî) » Ëåíòà ïðèêîëîâ Êîëÿíà - Çàéä¸øü ðàç è îñòàíåøüñÿ íàâñåãäà  (NSFW)


----------

